# Where to live in Rhodes?!



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!


My Husband and I (both 24), are planning to move to Rhodes next year if all goes to plan!!

We have spent our hols there for the last 5years, so know the island fairly well, but were wondering where you would recommend to live?? We have always stayed around the Lindos area and love it, so would ideally like to be based around there, but would like to be part of a community(of both locals and expats if possible!), not right in the middle of all the tourists!!

We have heard that Gennadi would be ideal as does not shut down in the winter months, but we would love some suggestions and advice from the people in the know please!!

Thanks!!
Glen and Rachel.


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Glen and Rachel
Everywhere in Rhodes is beautiful! You should keep a few practicalities in mind however. First, do you have children? If so, consider their schooling. State schools are everywhere but if you want to educate them in English or would prefer private schooling, then you'll either need to be near to Rhodes Town or put them on the bus everyday. Also the major medical facilities are close to Rhodes Town.
You also need to consider what you are going to do for work and where. It's about a one hour drive from Gennadi to Rhodes Town (where most office jobs are).
The west coast is wilder than the east and attracts less tourists. It is also cooler in summer. The east and south coasts are warmer and the beaches tend to be sandy and the sea calmer (owing to the northern winds in summer).
The villages are fantastic for friendly residents and the slow pace of life. Gennadi is lovely and whatever you can't find in Gennadi village you will probably find in nearby Lardos. You may want to travel the 50 or so kilometers to the "big" supermarkets and modern shops in Rhodes Town occasionally. The beach is lovely, very soft small multi-coloured pebbles and the water is crystal clear for swimming - there are also a couple of great tavernas on the beach, one open year-round.
Whatever you choose, you won't be sorry you made the move!


----------



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Julia!

Thanks for your reply!
You have bought up some valid points which I must confess we hadn't thought of!!
We don't have children at the minute, but is definitely in our plans, so schools will be another consideration for our ever increasing list! Also, job wise, Glen is looking to change careers, so maybe Rhodes Town will offer more oppourtunities?!I am a Nursery Nurse, and am currently researching positions in Hotels and Kid's clubs etc, which I am hoping will be available in most of the resorts on the Island, therefore not limiting our options!! I just hope that all are accessible by bus as I do not drive(although Glen can)....maybe something else I need to consider?!?!
We're hoping to get over there in October to do some more research (as there is only so much you can do online!), so will hopefully begin to make some decisions after that!
Thank you again for your advice!!
Rachel and Glen.


----------

